
Ask HN: How are you intentional about diversity hiring? - jimmymac205
Hi HN,<p>We&#x27;re getting ready to start our hiring process for our first engineer in the next week or so and I want to be super intentional about our diversity efforts. Does anyone know of any good job posting boards? I&#x27;m already aware of hiretechladies.com, employdiversity.com, and jobs.chicktech.org. Thanks!
======
dontJudge
To be very intentional you could share the target racial distribution you aim
for in the work place. Hard percentages. Ideally the racial distribution
should match the distribution of potential applicants in the market for your
job.

If you take merit into account, it could cause an imbalance. For example you
may end up with too many Hispanics or women due to their high merit.

